# 3 mounths away from hunting



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

i have a 6 mo. old viasla that i want to tran a bit more before hunting. is there any clubs in the FM area that i could go to? :beer:


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

fargojohnson, check out the North Dakota Retriever Club.

http://ndrc.org/


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

For a visla, NAVHDA would be better suited than a retriever club.

Here is the contact info from the NAVHDA site:

MN

Minnesota Minnesota website: www.mnnavhda.com 
~Ned Sorley PO Box 206 Loretto MN 55357 763/479-6760 
Minnesota (Southern) Southern Minnesota website: www.somnnavhda.com 
~Gunnar Kruger 909 5th Ave NW Byron MN 55920 507/775-7115

ND
North Dakota/Minnesota (Fargo) Red River Valley 
~Chad Dejong 701/235-2083 
North Dakota (Bismark/Mandan) Central Dakota website: www.navhdacnd.com 
~Linda Penry 3235 Crested Drive North Mandan ND 58554 701/667-9380


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

See the post for the NAVHDA handlers clinic in Fargo that is halfway down the page.

PERFECT TIMING.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes, technically the NDRC is a "retriever" club, but if you're looking for a place with excellent grounds for training (with, in my opinion, minimal yearly membership dues), without having to travel a great distance, I'd check into it.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for all the info. i will let you know how she does.


----------

